# Door Stop Bar Part Number?



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

The passenger door stop mechanism broke on my car. Not sure what happened but the bar bent and snapped the plastic that holds the stop springs in place. The door itself, hinges and whatnot, seem fine.

I found the door stop part number of 80410M "Link-Door Stopper" But I can't find the actual bar part number anywhere. Anyone ever had to replace this that might know?


----------

